# A couple of House projects almost done.



## rippin lips

New party patio 80'x 18' with 36 Recess lights 12 on a switch (Dimmer).
3 fans and a Big screen on a lazy susan to turn into facing the garage or turn out facing the patio.
Then my Golf cart 10" lift with 28" Super Swampers still can run 26 MPH (Gas) next is a 24 hp Honda motor for it.


----------



## rippin lips

More pics


----------



## sidedraw

patio looking good whens to BBQ...think the garage needs to be a little bigger for the truck


----------



## Weather Or Knott

What size motor is in the golf cart now? are you running a belt clutch system?


----------



## 47741

truck tires are....how big? 46?


----------



## Pier Pressure

Nice patio, nice cart and **** nice truck!! Super Swamper tires look so good.


----------



## rippin lips

Thanks, Mitch I will call ya when the party is.Heck I will just post up when it is.LOL Patio is big enough.

Tires on truck are 54" boggers.

Golf cart is belt and modded clutch with header and air intake.
I want the 24 hp Honda.or 4 wheeler motor soon.

Thanks everyone.
It has been hard with so many projects going and so many fish to catch at the same time.


----------



## MAKO 23

If you built that all yourself I have to say the framing looks good, but you can't span the rafters and joist that far because they will sag.Looks like the posts are around twelve feet apart , you should have used 2" x 12"s for the beams. Any rafter especially a 2" x 6" should be braced to a wall if it is over twelve feet long, it wasn't possible.If you paid someone to build it I would demand to have my money back.You will have sagging problems real soon.


----------



## rippin lips

First ,yes I payed someone to help do some of the work .I hired an Enginereing company to draw and do the design work.If you look close it is 2x8 on the long span and 6x6 for post on 11'6" apart and yes it does rest on wall it has to pony walls and 2 strong back the total length of house and garage tied to existing rafters and wall with lag bolts.So look closer next time.I do still have the drawings and yes they are from Texas wind storm.It has already passed all inspections (10) in the Galveston county area ,but thanks for looking out.


----------



## MAKO 23

I looked again , I don't see any hurricane clips or straps tying down anything.
Should have purlin braces to support rafters between garage and house. Ridge should be braced to wall and be tied down with straps.How can you support rafters, decking, shingles and soffit with a 2" x 8" beam with that span? I'm not trying to be a smarta** but have framed over a hundred houses and had numerous wind storm inspections. Your engineer better check the span tables used on those drawings.


----------



## MAKO 23

I looked again , I don't see any hurricane clips or straps tying down anything.
Should have purlin braces to support rafters between garage and house. Ridge should be braced to wall and be tied down with straps.How can you support rafters, decking, shingles and soffit with a 2" x 8" beam with that span? I'm not trying to be a smarta** but have framed over a hundred houses and had numerous wind storm inspections. Your engineer better check the span tables used on those drawings. A flat 2" x 4" alone is not a strong back. It needs at least a 2" x 6" on edge nailed to the side of that.


----------



## rippin lips

MAKO 23 said:


> I looked again , I don't see any hurricane clips or straps tying down anything.
> Should have purlin braces to support rafters between garage and house. Ridge should be braced to wall and be tied down with straps.How can you support rafters, decking, shingles and soffit with a 2" x 8" beam with that span? I'm not trying to be a smarta** but have framed over a hundred houses and had numerous wind storm inspections. Your engineer better check the span tables used on those drawings. A flat 2" x 4" alone is not a strong back. It needs at least a 2" x 6" on edge nailed to the side of that.


Anytime you want to play inspector come on over and have a cold one.These are NOT the final project pics just some I have taken.They have so many clips and straps it looks like a banding factory.They are 2x6 on edge! If you need a good engineering firm with Texas wind storm I will PM you the #.You can get caught up on the new regs.I have framed some in my life also.This was NOT a thread for someone who has NOT see the project to come and give there 2 cents.So bring the cold one anytime if you feel the need to give me your approval.


----------



## MAKO 23

I don't care to inspect it , just trying to make you aware of the fact that those 2" x 8" beams will not support that much weight . Ask any framer that knows what they are doing. Didn't try to offend you , just trying to help you out.


----------



## rippin lips

Patio project with Mud room still in progress.Up to date pics.


----------



## rippin lips

More pics
Still need to finish plumbing for washer ,sink,toilet,shower and all electrical.
Almost ready for a crawfish throwdown.


----------



## Gilbert

now that's a porch. Looks good.


----------



## Ontherocks

Now I've got a bad case of "porch envy".....


----------



## Jasmillertime

thats a really good looking porch


----------



## rippin lips

Thank yall. It is my dance floor.


----------



## alien750

I need to come and check that patio out sometime, I am looking to add a patio to the back of my Garage and need to get some kind of pricing.


----------



## rippin lips

Come on by anytime.All is welcome at the casa.Just wear work cloths.LOL
Got some cold refreshments in the fridge.I always need an excuse to stop working on it and enjoy it sometime.


----------



## InfamousJ

that is one big arse porch for sure.. very nice...


----------



## iridered2003

those drain lines and wire around that door wont pass inspection, but it does look cool. little to late to do anything about it.



















J/K bro. nice YOB,oops i mean job


----------



## rippin lips

Here we go again. 






:cheers:
Now I know of 2 People not invited to the crawfish boil.LOL


----------



## srshafer

I'm no inspector, or framer, but it's got my approval!!!
I am one heck of mudbug eater and beer drinker by the way!!!
With plenty work clothes too!
Looks great, have some green!
Steven:cheers:


----------



## rsparker67

Great Job! I can see how cold one's would taste even better while chillin there!


----------



## iridered2003

rippin lips said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> :cheers:
> Now I know of 2 People not invited to the crawfish boil.LOL


not :cheers:IRR?????:cheers:


----------



## rippin lips

Thanks everyone.
IRR is welcome anytime.


----------



## iridered2003

SWEET. i love you man


----------



## JUST 1 MORE

WOW! Awesome porch. I could drink Lone Star Light all day long sitting out there.


----------



## Pier Pressure

That looks good, I should post some pics of my remodel im doing downstairs in my house. I took it all down to bare 2x4's and rebuillt everything, and I mean everything. 

Im up for some mudbugs. 
Mick


----------



## fishingtwo

Dont you love projects. nice job


----------

